# How did the swamphouse and Smiths fare?



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondering how bad they took it. I saw where the swamphouse driveway washed out but was wondering about the docks and all.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Docks are still there at the swamp house.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Good for them. I need to run my skiff so I was thinking of lmaybe launching at Smiths sat morn and going for a ride. I will drive by in the next day or two and check it out before I hook the boat up.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> Just wondering how bad they took it. I saw where the swamphouse driveway washed out but was wondering about the docks and all.


Swamp House boat ramp is closed....the roadway leading from Hwy90 down to the ramp is barricaded off. Jims and Smith's aka Bluegill are open.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

flounder1156 said:


> Swamp House boat ramp is closed....the roadway leading from Hwy90 down to the ramp is barricaded off. Jims and Smith's aka Bluegill are open.


Wow!!!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Swamp House,,,,there is a sand bar 2- 3 slips past the restaurant part now. We know were all the dirt went from the road.The ramps have mud all the way up past the concrete.The water just at the first ramp coming in is only 2 feet.Looks as it that channel will need to be cleaned out to get some depth back.You can use the road coming from UWF to get in according to one of the people that live there on the boats.He said it might get fixed by September.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

This is high Tide

this is low tide


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ooooooooo! That blows!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

